

Dell response regarding insensitive comments from Mads Christensen - timf
https://plus.google.com/117161668189080869053/posts/5Zg5FdFEydi

======
sp332
Hey, an actual apology! Too bad it took so long to get through legal, but hey,
better late than never.

------
jgeorge
Is this the new PR tactic for apology? Post it only on G+ where nobody will
see it?

